# Christmas presents for fish (I'm sad but festive)



## Jammy (Nov 19, 2011)

I treat my fish weekly with lovely live food for them daphnia and blood worms (not at the same time of course).

But I'm just wondering, how can I treat them for Christmas?

I have 2 Sarasa Comets
5 White Cloud Mountain Minnows
1 Black Moor
And 1 Common Goldfish (I think, he looks more like a comet)

And before someone points out, I do have homes ready for the Comets and the Goldfish when they grow too big for the tank. I have two friends with ponds each.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm... maybe frozen foods? Blood worms possibly?


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Spinach leaves or peas maybe? A slice of orange?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Get them some Christmas Tree Moss.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Live brine shrimp?


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

If you don't already feed them pees if it a shot. They love it. You have to shell the pees first though. Basically squeeze the guts out of the pee shell and discard shell.


----------



## LucyGoosey (Dec 11, 2011)

It is probably cruel but my friend gave her betta some "sea monkeys". He loved it. Don't think the sea monkeys loved it as much though....


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It's not cruel... sea monkeys are just brine shrimp. Our local pet store sells them $2 for a teaspoon. They're bred to be food normally.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Fishpunk said:


> Get them some Christmas Tree Moss.


+1

Change their water and feed them some blood worms. All fish love blood worms!


----------

